# Christmas Gifts for BO



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I am at a loss on what to get my BOs for Christmas. They are fantastic and I would like to get them something somewhat practical. We had a barn Christmas party tonight and they gave everyone a new leadrope and a bag of treats, which was awful sweet of them. 

Any ideas? There are a handful of BOs on here. What would you like to receive for Christmas?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Not a BO, but if I was one, I would defiantly would want a gift certificate to a tack store, preferably local, better as you can go out and shop, not go online.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooh. BO has a mare, but doesn't ride very often and isn't a tack ho like the rest of us. But a gift card for Menards or something like that might be a good idea. I work at the barn on the weekends and I feel like we break things often.. (We haven't in a while!)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooh... I need suggestions too!

I need ones that are "non-horsey" though, my BO's husband is not fond of horses but he feeds/blankets/turns out my horse and takes extra-special care of him (and if he thinks nobody is looking, gives him all sorts of attention) so I want my gift to be something that he'd enjoy as well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Theatre tickets, gift certificate to a nice restaurant in town, battery operated socks, gloves, nice warm hats, gift certificate for a massage, a facial or some other really nice personal service that the BO would never think of spending money on. Bath salts, bath oil (winter kills my hands and skin). LOTION, good stuff like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. Really, I think most BO's, unless they're complete turds, would just about fall over backwards for any sign of appreciation.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I usually get big box of X-mas chocolate for everyone I want to thank, but it's just me. I think you never can go wrong with the gift card. Gift card to the local feed or tack store is as good as the one to, say, restaurant or amazon.com.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not a BO in the sense of boarders but do have training clients & lesson students who get me gifts. The best one I got last year was a card w/gift certificate for dinner & movie, the super part of it was inside the card their handwritten note said "We know how hard you work and rarely take time for yourself, with dinner & movie comes a sleepover for *my kiddo*" They have 6 kids, their 3 girls all ride with me and my daughter adores them. It was a fabulous & thoughtful gift. My favorite I've gotten ever was a framed photo of me, student & her pony with a long handwritten letter saying how much I've impacted her and helped her become a better rider. That one made me tear up a bit. 

PO- gc's to Menards or Lowes would be awesome! There is always something to be fixed on a farm!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

My sister and I got out BO this...

Personalized Stoneware Crock with Two Lines < Custom Barn Decor < Stable Supplies|Dover Saddlery.

We customized it with the farm name. We were planning on filling it with Christmas cookies.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't have boarders, but the kids who work for me got me a gift certificate for a manny and peddy. Of course my fingernails are non existant so I up graded to two pedicures. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

As a BO here are my recommendations - (I am highly practical so please salt my responses!)

Please don't give something that ultimately benefits you as a boarder. (gift cert to the local repair supply store).

A VISA type gift card is nice. Can be used anywhere.

Unless you know they eat out a lot - no certs for eateries. And if you do, please something within easy driving distance and no expiration dates!

If they bake - please don't overload them on the baked goods. Think unique or gift with your 'best'.

If something 'gifty', aim for multi season. Plant basket intead of a holiday flower arrangement. 

Personal is nice. Take notice of their personal style. Gloves, hats, socks (bit harder yes).

If they are active with their horses - gift certs to local arenas or purchase their annual trail pass. (I actually buy the trail passes for a couple of my boarders as birthday gifts).


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I just thought, scratch off lottery tickets are always a good gift. You can put them in a nice Christmas card...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the idea of giving them a gift certificate for a nicer place that they like to eat or visit, along with a 'chores all covered and baby sitting while you are out' gift.


----------

